# Small Moose



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

On September 14th I arrowed a small moose.

There were 4 bulls and 4 cows and calves having an orgy on the Ham's Fork in an ocean of ten-foot tall willows. I called 2 bulls in and shot the smaller one across the river at 13.5 yards. The G5 125 gr. arrow passed completely through. The blood trail dissappeared at 60 yards. It took 5 hours to find him. After he quit bleeding, he doubled back and followed the moose herd. He died 497 feet (according to my GPS) later in a beaver pond. He was hit in one lung and the liver. There were no signs of a struggle where he laid piled up on some willows in the pond. I think he died quietly.

Here's some pics:
I was up wind so I sprayed some moose scent. Geez, they liked that stuff! There is 
nice one to the left; his horns just sticking out above the tops of the willows.









This is the small one I shot as he was trying to step to cross the river towards me. 
I don't know if he wanted to breed me or kick my ass.









Kind of a wet spot.


















6 trips out to the road.


















It was the 22nd bull I seen in 12 days of archery hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on your moose there.as long as you are happy with him that what counts. To me he not a bad moose at all. congrats again.Injoy those moose steaks.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Freakin awesom! 8) 8)


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Aaaahhh, orgies on the Hams Fork. Those were the good 'ol days. 
Good for you on getting a moose with your bow!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

6 trip to the road sounds like anything but a small moose.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

C.O.W..... I totally agree.... any animal that takes six trips is a big one. :lol: Good on you for getting a moose man... its a nice one!!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice job. That is a close shot on a moose. It looks like a good bull for a wyoming moose.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Every report should be like this, especially the orgy part.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah how come you left that part out of the story about your buck EPEK? C'mon, tell the truth, was there "evidence of sex" left after tagging and prior to transport?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

In all honesty, there was a conversation about it, but 22 wasn't up for it, I think it was because his nephew was present.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I was pretty calm today just buying my time til Tuesday...........Now I am freaking out again....... *OOO* <<--O/ *OOO* <<--O/ *OOO* <<--O/ *OOO*


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:?


----------

